# Slow response time on DBSTalk...



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Earlier today was there a problem with the DBSTalk server? It seemed sluggish compared to the rest of the internet. Or perhaps are we running into bandwidth wall with the Christmas channel?

Everything seems fine now. but this morning it seemed like the response time on commands was relatively slow. (Still good...just slower than usual.

(10a-11a or so)

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think our ISP had a problem about that time, I was on then I couldn't get to the server and then I got a Database Error (Saying the SQL database was still loading) then everything was back in business.

From what I can tell they restarted our server.

No bandwidth from DBSTalk.COM is going to the Holiday Channel, those channels are bring hosted by a seperate ISP.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool. Thanks Scott.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay...Just want to let you know that there were times last night and this morning that DBSTalk "froze". This morning (10:40 am or so) it took over a minute for the main page to fully load. Last night while upliading udpates to the big chart (about 1-2am) the FTP server was very sluggish. At one point, it just jung for 30 seconds with no throughput.

No, it's not my speedy RR connection. I was able to surf other pages (not in cache) and FTP my personal web site while these issues were going on. 

Thought I'd let you know.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks liek our ISP is having connection problems, I know yesterday we saw a few problems, Chris went to report the problems to our ISP and had trouble getting to their support page which shows that are having issues.

Thanks for the report.


----------

